# Budget gpu for crysis2



## manu_saraswat (Apr 25, 2012)

guys this is my first post though the forum has been helping me for quite some time now
well coming to the piont i going home for 2 months and my old pc back home isn't just fit for my new games as my specs are
CPU- AMD Athalalon II 64 x4 630 ie. quad core @ 3.1ghz (yes it's overclocked)
Ram- Kingston 4gb ddr2
GPU(just to say) 256 mb Nvedia geforce 7025 (i know it's a shame)
psu - the stock one or the generic vesion as some  call it(what else did u expect this - Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply)

well my budget is no more than 3k rs(india) , afterall it's just a matter of 2 months
 so plese do not suggest me to increase my budget i can't (lower the better)
 i just want to play nfs shift, crysis crysis 2, assasins creed 1,2,3,4 prince of persia forgotten sands,etc just at med settings at native rezolution
 ah one more thing my monitor's native rezolution is 1024x768(if that matters)
 thanks in advance guys plz reply fast


----------



## Cilus (Apr 25, 2012)

The get Zotac GT 240 1 GB GDDR5 @ 3.2K in Flipkart or at 3K at Theitwares.com.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 25, 2012)

u wanna play crysis 2 with a 3k gpu ??
I think Cilus have already suggested u best choice for u !!


----------



## manu_saraswat (Apr 27, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> u wanna play crysis 2 with a 3k gpu ??
> I think Cilus have already suggested u best choice for u !!



dude as i allready said that it's just amatter of less than 2 months so i do't want to spend anything more than that i know i am demanding too much after all crysis 2 makes my hd 6490 even cry but still just a try
also by the way if i buy gt 240 and oc it whal level of details should i expect


----------



## Jripper (Apr 27, 2012)

Crysis 2 PC test "gameplay" *EXTREME SETTING" NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 [HD] - YouTube


Skip to around 7 minutes for actual gameplay


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 27, 2012)

manu_saraswat said:


> dude as i allready said that it's just amatter of less than 2 months so i do't want to spend anything more than that i know i am demanding too much after all crysis 2 makes my hd 6490 even cry but still just a try
> also by the way if i buy gt 240 and oc it whal level of details should i expect



With my rig (dx11 patch,1920x1080) i got avg 30fps but nt able to set max settings !! In all max my avg fps comes down to 15-20 which is unplayble !! 
So dude, what r u expecting from a 5 years old low end gpu ? Yes it might be decent enough for some games with mid/low settings but nt for crysis2/metro2033/bf3/skyrim etc. 
BTW at what res do u game ?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 27, 2012)

What! You get just 15-20 FPS with HD 5770. And I got 7-8 FPS on my HD-2000 Intel graphics. So, what's good in HD 5770.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ crysis 2 is a very high demanding game and with dx11patch it demands even more !! My 5770 can't handle it at max !!


----------



## manu_saraswat (May 2, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> ^^ crysis 2 is a very high demanding game and with dx11patch it demands even more !! My 5770 can't handle it at max !!



hey but what would u say about this if a less than 2k gpu can do this then why can't gt 240 guys if u say it's overclocked i seriously do'nt mind overclocking since the true performance of a graphic card doesn't comes out untill then
so thank u guys me finally buying gt240
one more thing should i buy a 1gb or 2gb version


----------



## dibya_kol (May 2, 2012)

1gb is enough.


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2012)

manu_saraswat said:


> one more thing should i buy a 1gb or 2gb version



don't be fooled by the graphics card memory thing. 1Gb GDDR5 is more than sufficient for GT240.


----------



## dibya_kol (May 3, 2012)

^^ high vram is required to apply in game AA, AF etc settings and also for higher resolution only.


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2012)

if you buy a HD78XX or HD69XX or anything above GTX560 then yes. but i pinpointed to OP that for GT240 1Gb is sufficient.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 3, 2012)

His monitor resolution is very low so I guess GT 240 would be able to play it Mid Settings.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

^^ I think the game will run at ultra settings with that res on that GPU but if Op wants he can try experiment with DX11 and High Res Textures Update to see how well the real Crysis 2 runs on his gpu


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2012)

Just check if anyone is selling any old cards in the bazaar. You can also check if any one can lend you a gpu for 2 months


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha!!! Lol !!! Do u wanna play Crysis 2 with a 3K GPU . Take care that it does not dies after playing the game. The best would be HD 6770 for Crysis 2 at minimum.


----------



## RiGOD (May 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!! Lol !!! Do u wanna play Crysis 2 with a 3K GPU . Take care that it does not dies after playing the game. The best would be *HD 6770 for Crysis 2 at minimum*.



HD 6770 will provide decent FPS at 1600x900 with high settings, its not the minimum. You saw the GPU in my siggy? I finished Crysis 2 at lowest possible  resolution and detail level with that one, and that's what you call a minimum.


----------



## koolent (May 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!! Lol !!! Do u wanna play Crysis 2 with a 3K GPU . Take care that it does not dies after playing the game. The best would be HD 6770 for Crysis 2 at minimum.



where did you just came out of man, a nutshell ? That card might not play everything maxed out but its a still decent card for the price and will be able to play it..

He can overclock to get ven better results.. -_-


@OP- You mean Crysis mean you mean sserious gaming.. I know that all budget thingy..

I would recommend you to install more fans and overvolt your GPU a bit and then overclock.. BEWARE do not overvolt in exitement, just try to get playable FPS..

When you do, inform Me ..


----------



## dibya_kol (May 4, 2012)

240gt is dx10 gen card won't support dx11. 
At hd res with dx11 patch 6770 won't be able to handel crysis 2 at max settings, even it is oced.


----------



## koolent (May 4, 2012)

^^ have you personally tstd..?? You know what, give me a 6770 from MSI and some good cooling equipment nd I'll tell you whats overclocking..

You don't want to belive don't do.. You didn't belive that I OCed my C2D to a 4.0 GHz, don't belive.. Its your freaking problem..

I know if cannot play HD bt overvolting must do at med settings..


----------



## dibya_kol (May 4, 2012)

^^ why u took it personal ? And realy u make me big lol .. Did u realy saw my reply ? I personaly have 5770 and do u know 6770 is almost similar to 5770 ? 
And i realy think u need to see benchmarks, don't post ur replies like a fool !!


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

^^ So you mean DX11+High res will shiver even in a 7750 AT 1440x900?


----------



## dibya_kol (May 4, 2012)

i asked u if that a stable oc or not . Told u to run some cpu bench apps for few min/hours and post ur temps. But u did nt repied. And once i had that cpu so i have some idea about that chip as well.
And as far cpu and gpu oc concern, i have fair knowledge on that.



serpent16 said:


> ^^ So you mean DX11+High res will shiver even in a 7750 AT 1440x900?



See post no # 6


----------



## koolent (May 4, 2012)

^ I am talking abt overvolting bro 'OOVERVOLTING' GET THAT... I said at med settings.. Not maxed out 1024 x 768 oly and too only playble fps.. Read carefully bfore posting lyk a fool.


----------



## dibya_kol (May 4, 2012)

koolent said:


> ^ I am talking abt overvolting bro 'OOVERVOLTING' GET THAT... I said at med settings.. Not maxed out 1024 x 768 oly and too only playble fps.. Read carefully bfore posting lyk a fool.



Well well well .. I told about 1920x1080 res. And u replied at post no # 20 and now u r telling diffrent things .. LOL !!
And do u realy know why a gpu need to 'overvolt' ?? Do u think that if u 'overvolt' a gpu and that will boosts ur fps ?? Ha ha ha .. Bro, seriously u need to correct ur basics right !!



koolent said:


> ^^ have you personally tstd..?? You know what, give me a 6770 from MSI and some good cooling equipment nd I'll tell you whats overclocking..
> 
> You don't want to belive don't do.. You didn't belive that I OCed my C2D to a 4.0 GHz, don't belive.. Its your freaking problem..
> 
> I know if cannot play HD bt overvolting must do at med settings..



And in here r u talked about what ? Overclock or overvolt ?



koolent said:


> where did you just came out of man, a nutshell ? That card might not play everything maxed out but its a still decent card for the price and will be able to play it..
> 
> He can overclock to get ven better results.. -_-
> 
> ...



In here u suggested that increase voltage before oc !! Why ? 
That post shows that how much knowledge do u have regarding oc !! 
Do u realy know why and when a gpu or a cpu need extra voltage ? If u know plz explain ...


----------



## koolent (May 4, 2012)

^^ Its not worth debating with you on this topics..

A unit needs more voltage to increase the capability of overclocking.. You can't OC much, it won't allow..

And its, GET YOUR BASICS RIGHT not correct ur basics right !!

*AND

I said to increase the voltage so that he can OC more, to get the above satisfied conditions with Crysis 2..*

and If you are done fighting, should we help the OP ?? Like I tried to do before ?


----------



## dibya_kol (May 4, 2012)

koolent said:


> ^^ Its not worth debating with you on this topics..
> 
> A unit needs more voltage to increase the capability of overclocking.. You can't OC much, it won't allow..
> 
> ...



I never heard that ' need to increase voltage before oc' so tell me how much voltage would u like to increase for a gpu or a cpu ?(for 6770)
Op has got his ans long time ago. And u started this not me !!


----------



## koolent (May 4, 2012)

Its not necessary to increase voltage but, if you want to cross a certain limit of OCing, you must overvolt it.. Thats why many GFX cards from MSI especially the Cyclone Cooler ones you see support overvoltage of GPU..

You do it less, advantage is lass, you do it extreme, you end up getting extreme temps..

Thats it.. Watch. Think. Learn. Thats what I've been doing.


Who started the fight doesn't matter, who ends does.. Lets make this a healthy discussion nd not fight..


----------



## dibya_kol (May 5, 2012)

^^ that sounds a logical reply, hope u got what u need to .. 
Anyway chears bro ..


----------



## koolent (May 5, 2012)

Cheers 

so, nw u know y we need to overvolt stuff ryt..


----------



## dibya_kol (May 6, 2012)

^^ in most cases u don't need to overvolt ur gpu. Stock voltage is enough. Still i beleave u need to read articles, guides and reviews for oc. It may sounds easy but it is not.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 6, 2012)

[Offtopic]
My MSI HD6850 Cyclone PE runs Crysis2 at Ultra settings (DX11 patch applied, but no high resolution texture pack) and FullHD; Minimum FPS is around 40. GPU usage <97%. Temperature around 70 C.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

^^ Just install the High res texture pack and see the difference  - you'll need to move from ultra settings.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> [Offtopic]
> My MSI HD6850 Cyclone PE runs Crysis2 at Ultra settings (DX11 patch applied, but no high resolution texture pack) and FullHD; Minimum FPS is around 40. GPU usage <97%. Temperature around 70 C.



Nice performance. But once the pack is installed you will reduce settings just to get better performance


----------



## koolent (May 6, 2012)

No  experiments with crysis till now.. But, after watching reviews, I can say you will have to change resolution but if I was u, I would OC.. I like to OC because it is exciting and can give your device nice potential and power.. No doubt 7850 is a really nice card but Crysis is a real nice game..

I took my Core 2 Duo to 4.00 GHz on air with a Cooler Master OEM Cooler, it was pretty exciting to do it,  I ran Pi Calculations, it worked like breeze but at that time, my AC was switched on. 



dibya_kol said:


> ^^ in most cases u don't need to overvolt ur gpu. Stock voltage is enough. Still i beleave u need to read articles, guides and reviews for oc. It may sounds easy but it is not.



You don't need to overvolt unless you are trying To play Crysis at Full HD resolution with HD  6670 .. 

For cooling, I took a shoebox with two ubberbands wrapped around and a pipe from the botton, applied a rubber based glue to stick and seal it to the Air Conditioner Vent, now I took the pipe into my single fan Cabinet and using three seperators I seperated it into four pipes and rested it upon the RAM, Chipset, Processor, GPU. It may sound madness but wirks lower the CPU and GPU temp by 10 Degrees.. Then I started Overvolting.. 

You need to have Cooling equipment to overvolt stuff. Well, connecting your AC is madness but applying a great cooler never is.



dibya_kol said:


> ^^ in most cases u don't need to overvolt ur gpu. Stock voltage is enough. Still i beleave u need to read articles, guides and reviews for oc. It may sounds easy but it is not.



You don't need to overvolt unless you are trying To play Crysis at Full HD resolution with HD  6670 .. 

For cooling, I took a shoebox with two ubberbands wrapped around and a pipe from the botton, applied a rubber based glue to stick and seal it to the Air Conditioner Vent, now I took the pipe into my single fan Cabinet and using three seperators I seperated it into four pipes and rested it upon the RAM, Chipset, Processor, GPU. It may sound madness but it lowered the CPU and GPU temp by 10 Degrees.. Then I started Overvolting.. 

You need to have Cooling equipment to overvolt stuff. Well, connecting your AC is madness but applying a great cooler never is. Like CM 212 Evo is a great choice, even I am going to install the samne in my friend's new RiG.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Just install the High res texture pack and see the difference  - you'll need to move from ultra settings.



i can't possibly download that huge pack myself using BSNL ULD750! 
(a little more than a GB, i guess)


----------



## dibya_kol (May 6, 2012)

if ur using a 'unlimited plan' downlod it and feel the diffrence !! l beleave 6850 is a nice little baby which still can handle crysis 2 with all patch applied.
@kush, 66xx serise is too weak to feed crysis 2 at full hd(with all patches) even it is highly oced.


----------



## huntu123 (May 6, 2012)

hd 5770 or hd 6770 is a descent card...it can easily handle op's resolution for any game including crysis 2 @medium to high, only exception i could think of is metro 2033(LOW SETTINGS only)....so better to go for a 2nd hand hd5770 or else even gt240 can sustain...


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2012)

OP has decided to go for GT240 ( as he has a limited budget ) - so Op's issue is solved and unless OP needs to open up this thread again for the time being this thread will remain locked .

*/Mod Edit/
Thread re-opened as requested by OP.*


----------



## manu_saraswat (May 8, 2012)

huntu123 said:


> hd 5770 or hd 6770 is a descent card...it can easily handle op's resolution for any game including crysis 2 @medium to high, only exception i could think of is metro 2033(LOW SETTINGS only)....so better to go for a 2nd hand hd5770 or else even gt240 can sustain...



just as i metioned earlier and saying again i have already brought a gt 240 1gb ddr5 and it's running crysis at fps>35 at high settings
by the way can anyone give me some link or something for step by step oc'ing my card because only working method i've tried is usin msi afterburner and 's quite simple and handy though


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

here you go :

Inno3D GeForce GT240 Review  Page 5 - Testing: Setup & Overclocking - Overclockers Club


----------

